# Bobby Spoo and Joey Poo Journal



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

In researching and trying to prepare for our new two dog household I actually had a hard time finding information. There is definitely information for the inititial stuff, greetings, feeding, etc. Most of it seemed to be for the introductory period though and not a lot on the ins and outs of daily life of living with two or more dogs. No real specifics. And of course, not much addressing the Spoo and mini poo combo. So….for my own learning as this really is new to us, I thought it would be helpful to me but also for others to have a thread for the two dog/poodle journey. I noticed a couple of people on this forum are interested in our Spoo and mini poo adventure so I think it would be a great leaning thing for all. I know there is a ton of wisdom on this forum of which I am so grateful for. So with that all being said here are some of our personal observations as we enter our 3rd day as a two dog/poodle household.

I love being a two dog household. I love saying, “The boys” and “the dogs.”

The feeding routine, surprisingly is our biggest struggle. The things I thought would be a huge challenge aren’t. I never dreamed feeding would be a major challenge. Between both dogs being easily distracted, poodle Velcro syndrome and slow poodle eaters it’s been a bit of a challenge. It’s not just enough to feed them in separate places like all the books and websites tell you. This is where the Poodle Velcro syndrome comes into play as obviously I can’t be in two rooms at the same time. I have found I need to feed at separate times with the poodle not currently eating distracted with something else in another room. It’s bit of a challenge but it is getting better as we figure things out. This is where I wish we had dogs who like to inhale their food. 😉

Mini poodles are fast!!! Really fast!!!
I figured Joey would be fast but man, that little pup races around the yard like a rocket! I love to see his ears fly! He is our first little dog and with that being said….I am so afraid I’m going to step on the little guy. Also, I thought Bobby was a heavy duty sniffer. Joey has him beat by a mile!!! Lol!! His nose is constantly to the ground outside. Is this a mini poo thing? I think he could be a truffle dog! He’s already found 3 stinky dead worms to roll in. Yuck! 
Bobby doesn’t sniff for dead worms like Joey seems to enjoy doing. 

Last observation for today… it is a joy to watch two dogs play, especially mouth wrestling. I love having one dog but two dogs, I already am seeing has some specialness to it. Of course I’ve seen dogs play many times but it’s endearing to watch my very own two dogs.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Yep, mini poos are really, really active! Zoe still has the zoomies 2-3 times a week. She comes out of her crate every morning ready for action.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Loving this thread already!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Would really love some specific ideas and tips for playtime. Bobby and Joey are doing very nicely when they are together. The only main concern is if Bobby gets too exuberant in running or playing, which is not too often or too bad at this point. He doesn’t pester like I thought he would. He’s very careful actually but I am afraid he may accidentally hurt little Joey. Just like me, Joey freezes when Bobby gets the zoomies. 😉 Or he zooms under something. And if I feel things are too hyped up I just redirect them to something else to settle the energy level. But I still worry.

Anyway, the real thing I want to address is the human and dog playing time. I am finding because they both want to join the fun it gets a bit tricky. I feel a little at a loss. They each want to play at the same time or have the same toy. This isn’t an issue when it’s just them. Bobby is actually quite respectful of Joey’s toys. It’s nothing serious but I would like to actually engage with playtime more. I’d also like to do this right so I don’t create a problem. I have been able to play fetch with Bobby because Joey likes to sniff so much.
I know I can separate them but Bobby, I think, may see it as a punishment as he definitely complains. It’s the dreaded FOMO problem poodles have. 😉 I may just need to have them take turns. I could have Bobby do a sit or down stay but with Joey, we have a ways to go, of course. I would love some ideas, specific toy and game ideas and techniques for two dog households would be fabulous. I am taking advantage of the times each dog is alone with me but I am finding it more of a challenge to engage in play sessions when they both are wanting to play.

I’m so new at the two dog thing. I have
so much to learn!
Bobby got so much attention when he was little. I feel like I did when my second kid was born. 😉 Maybe I’m expecting too much too soon of myself and the dogs at this point. So much is going well. I am pleased with Joey’s training at this point. While he doesn’t get as much one on one as Bobby did I take advantage of the times as they come so I look for opportunities throughout the day.
Hope this makes sense. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

One specific question for playtime. Bobby and Joey wanted to play with the same stuffed toy this morning. They do have separate toys and I keep Bobby’s favorites away from Joey for now. Bobby was quite interested today in a particular stuffed toy we got for Joey. Bobby gently took it. Joey then proceeded to get it back from Bobby. Bobby gently took it then Joey went and got it. Then when Bobby went to get it again Joey barked and ran off. Joey is starting to assert himself. They are totally good and nothing alarming but should I be doing something or is this something I let them work through unless it escalates? If things escalate I would just put it away. Bobby tried taking it again, very gently but then Joey did a little growl and Bobby walked off. I kind of don’t know what’s normal in the puppy adult dog relationship. I don’t want to do things wrong and create future problems. We didn’t do anything and just watched carefully and it ended up fine. I certainly don’t want this little spunky boy to bully Bobby.😉 He’s young and he’s got a lot to learn and Bobby and we have a lot to teach him. I kind of wish Bobby would assert himself just a bit more but maybe his gentleness is good. We are working on figuring things out and I know they are too. I’m just so unsure when I should intervene when it’s not obviously serious at the moment or dangerous. Would love some thoughts and advice. 😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Certainly no expert here, but don't forget to get Joey plenty of sleepy time. You and Bobby both may accidentally keep him up too long encouraging a cranky puppy. I think for now I'd play with Joey more one on one as what Bobby want to teach him may not be the same as what you want.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Totally good advice. I’m pretty careful about them both getting enough sleep. Joey gets lots of naps and time in his kennel. Both dogs are snoozing now. I don’t think sleep is the issue but yes, definitely something to always keep in mind. I don’t think Joey was sleep deprived cranky as they hadn’t been up long but definitely he’s testing his little puppy boundaries. 😉 They are getting along great really. It was just one little incident and they went on their merry way to play after. I just want to set them both up for success as Joey matures.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hoping others weigh in with some suggestions, but I wouldn’t expect Joey to defend his toys from Bobby. I would be grabbing another toy and engaging Bobby with it.

Yes, Bobby was being gentle. But he was also being persistent. It sounds like he earned that growl from Joey and did the right thing by backing off.

You say you wish Bobby would be more assertive, but asking for a toy and then accepting Joey’s answer sounds like the perfect level of assertive to me.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Hoping others weigh in with some suggestions, but I wouldn’t expect Joey to defend his toys from Bobby. I would be grabbing another toy and engaging Bobby with it.
> 
> Yes, Bobby was being gentle. But he was also being persistent. It sounds like he earned that growl from Joey and did the right thing by backing off.
> 
> You say you wish Bobby would be more assertive, but asking for a toy and then accepting Joey’s answer sounds like the perfect level of assertive to me.


Makes sense to me. Joey actually had the toy first and Bobby was persistent so yes, Bobby did deserve that little puppy growl. I have a feeling I’m going to be learning a lot more about the subtleties of canine language. 😊 I was thinking Bobby just gave up and that Joey got his way so to speak so then I got worried for future similar scenarios. I will try engaging with another toy the next time it happens, which I’m sure it will.😉 I’m going to need this thread as we travel this new adventure!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is one area where kids and dogs really do diverge. With kids you might scold, “_Share, Joey!_” With dogs, I think it’s better to say, “_Joey is playing with that toy, Bobby. You go find another._” And then turn that into a fun game. Most likely, Joey will hurry over to see what’s going on, all possessiveness forgotten.

Here’s some solid wisdom from one of my favourite online trainers:


















SpiritDog Online Dog Training |


SpiritDog Training is proud to provide the best dog training online. We are committed to supplying our clients with modern, positive, science-based and effective training methods.




spiritdogtraining.com





Peggy has a lovely social collie friend who instantly backs off when Peggy asks. This means no snarling, no snapping, no escalation, no stress. It’s a good thing, for sure. 

Peggy is now quick to lose interest in toys around him, because she doesn’t feel she has to defend them.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you! That’s the exact kind of help I’m looking for! I think it’s a fine line between letting dogs find their way in a relationship and letting them be dogs but knowing when to intervene and help them. I don’t want to be a helicopter dog Mom but I also want to know when it’s time to take action.😊 That’s the guidance I need.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Today I played a bunch of sound effects so Joey could get exposed to lots of different sounds. I’m bringing him out and about of course but I like doing sound effects too. I did this a lot when Bobby was a pup. We did all kinds of bells, whistles, thunder, wolf howls, beeps, sirens, banging, etc… Joey, being the busy little puppy he is just looked up a few times but for the most part, he just kept playing. Bobby, on the other hand, listened quite carefully and was quite interested or curious.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This is one area where kids and dogs really do diverge. With kids you might scold, “_Share, Joey!_” With dogs, I think it’s better to say, “_Joey is playing with that toy, Bobby. You go find another._” And then turn that into a fun game. Most likely, Joey will hurry over to see what’s going on, all possessiveness forgotten.
> 
> Here’s some solid wisdom from one of my favourite online trainers:
> 
> ...


So today, Bobby and Joey wanted the same toy. I have no clue who had it first and nothing serious at all but because I want to set them both up for success I just called Bobby in the kitchen. He came to me right away, got a treat and found something else to do.😊 Easy peasy, no stress for them or me. Both dogs were happy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Spottytoes said:


> So today, Bobby and Joey wanted the same toy. I have no clue who had it first and nothing serious at all but because I want to set them both up for success I just called Bobby in the kitchen. He came to me right away, got a treat and found something else to do.😊 Easy peasy, no stress for them or me. Both dogs were happy.


Sometimes the best thing to do it take the toy away and redirect to something else. The toy can come out of hiding later when the dogs aren’t claiming ownership over it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> So today, Bobby and Joey wanted the same toy. I have no clue who had it first and nothing serious at all but because I want to set them both up for success I just called Bobby in the kitchen. He came to me right away, got a treat and found something else to do.😊 Easy peasy, no stress for them or me. Both dogs were happy.


Yay! My only worry would be what if Bobby had it first? But I’m probably more concerned about resource guarding than you are, since it’s been an issue with Peggy.

I think if we were to bring home a second dog, we would shift to a no-toy household, at least to start. There’d be designated chew times and places, plus interactive playtime with me. But they wouldn’t be able to claim toys for themselves or play with them unsupervised. Would be an adjustment, for sure!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I do supervise pretty carefully when they are playing with toys. I don’t think Bobby was phased at all about the toy thing when I called to him today. I called more to be preemptive. It really wasn’t much of anything as I caught it immediately. There was no growling or anything. I treated him just in case but also because he came right to me. If things do become a problem I will reassess but I think for now, as long as they are supervised and I catch things immediately things will be ok. Bobby actually isn’t a huge toy player other than his beloved squeezy toys and his balls to play fetch and those aren’t shared. Those are strictly for Bobby when I determine the best place and time. Bobby has no interest in Joey’s rubber Kong toys.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

This two dog thing is fun and I’m definitely learning. It’s hard work for sure but it definitely is another level of learning about dogs that you don’t get with just one dog. At least for me it is.

Two or three times a week Bobby gets a bully stick before bed. So far, I’ve just waited until Joey was in his crate but last night I thought I’d try to give them both one. I got cute little ones for Joey. I put them both in different spots but in the same room, our living area. As I thought, Bobby wanted Joey’s but I kept directing him to his big bully stick and with great success and very careful supervision, they had a side by side evening bully stick session. 😊It was pretty sweet. The bully sticks were put away after a bit as I won’t leave them out. Everything remained positive and ended on a good note. Celebrating our bully stick success. 😊


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What very good dogs! One game I have found very useful is taking turns for treats - dogs sit, and get a treat when their name is called out. It helps to start with not very exciting treats - Freddy is finding it very hard to wait for his turn when the treat is a lick of dog toothpaste, which he thinks is the best thing ever!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That must have been a wonderful moment, watching them chew together. Your boys.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Here’s something that’s encouraging that I read in Ian Dunbar’s book. Wow! It makes me look at Bobby in a whole new light as he so often “shares.” He’s always sharing with our cat, Winston! 😉Dunbar says, “In fact, true top dogs are confident in their position and are usually quite willing to share a bone, toy, or food bowl with lower-ranking 
individuals.” This is very helpful information as I navigate two dogs. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes!! Bobby is a good, confident boy. And he’s going to be a good role model for his little bro.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Here’s the two dog update. On the whole, things are going well. It is definitely an adjustment as the 2 dog home is new to us and we have Joey puppy. Not getting much else done, except the bare minimum with household things. Oh, well. 😉 In all honesty, I am very tired and we are a bit overwhelmed. I was close to tears a couple times yesterday. The grooming stuff overwhelms me the most.

Trying to enjoy the puppy phase but feeling like I have to do it all perfectly and every day there is some sort of problem solving to do and working hard to socialize Joey well, too. Yesterday, I had to switch from rugs, which Bobby has used as his “Hang out in the kitchen bed” since puppyhood, to blankets. It was a good compromise and Bobby took to it just fine. Joey just continued to dig and rip the rugs ( I had one for him too). The blanket fix totally got rid of the rug stress, thank goodness. I could have just left the floor bare but I think that would have been too much to ask of Bobby. All is good now.

Joey is WAY more “ puppy destructive” than Bobby was a pup. Bobby was and still is very gentle with his toys and Joey is not. Lol!!! Joey is a chewer, and loves tugging. Bobby was and is neither of those. It took me forever to find something he would actually chew when he was a pup.

Anyway, it’s good, just hard work, like all puppies are. Of course I knew it would be hard work, just sharing the load. 😉
I’m just tired. Sigh….

We are still working on navigating schedules but it is coming. I’m back to work in 6 days but Joey is actually quite good at being left alone in his crate and like We did with Bobby, we’re training him to be comfortable being left alone.
I’m so grateful I can come home mid day to let the boys out.

It is really fun getting to know little Joey though. He’s so different in some ways than Bobby. It’s really fun to do training sessions with both boys. I do stuff separately but I have been doing short training sessions together as well. Joey finally learned sit (it took a bit of practice) so it’s super fun to watch them both sit and await my next instruction. Joey has a puppy class on Monday so that will be good. I have noticed that they don’t play quite as much but they get a long well. I think Bobby is tired. 😉 He’s a couch potato in so many ways.

One thing that Bobby has learned to do better is be in the next room with the gate up, while we are in the kitchen without him. He hates that, always has because he wants to be by us, but he has become much more patient when we need to be in the kitchen with just Joey. Joey is learning but so is Bobby.

So, it’s busy around here but not chaotic. My mind feels overwhelmed and chaotic but the household itself, is not. Joey is a busy puppy but he seems to have a pretty good “off” button too.

There’s the update for those who are interested. Lots of work but fun and I still love having two dogs, my boys. 😊

The boys laying on the blanket.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Just got back from the first official walk with my “boys.” It was a new adventure for our two dog life! Of course Bobby gets his usual walks and Joey has been on several short noodle type walks but nothing together yet. Decided since it was a crisp, yet lovely sunny afternoon, I should give it a try with just me and “the boys.” We just went slowly around the block. We even greeted a couple neighbors. While, of course, it was a learning experience and Joey, of course, has plenty to learn about walking skills, it went fairly well! Bobby was amazing! He was so patient, adjusting as needed. I am so grateful for all the hard work we put into teaching Bobby to walk well. I will say and I know everyone has different perspectives and experience but I am SO glad that we waited to get a pup until Bobby was mature. He will be 3 next month and while he can definitely get silly sometimes, his maturity is shining and today definitely proved it. As for me, I was a bit nervous but I attached both leashes to a belt around my waist. I know some folks think there are dangers to that but I felt for now, as we are all learning, it is more dangerous to just hold the leashes. I still held them so as to provide guidance but at least I felt confident they wouldn’t get loose and I could just maneuver better for things such as poop pick up. I’m quite excited knowing that with time and training the walks together will
only improve. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So much fun! And so much to learn! I think it sounds like you’re on a great adventure.

Are you considering getting Joey to a professional groomer at all, just to ease the burden while you’re still getting comfortable grooming Bobby?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m pretty comfortable grooming Bobby now. There are a couple things to work on but I feel like we are in a groove and while not professional looking, Bobby is pretty passable and his coat is good and healthy. 😊
But, yes, I am thinking about finding someone for Joey. I think it will help at many levels, at least until I feel more confident with the little guy. I miss our groomer so much. I just want it to go well for Joey. I like to groom but I just am not a professional so it feels overwhelming teaching a wiggly puppy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Urrrrgghhh. I so wish you still had your dear groomer to help you out. I know how valuable that relationship can be. But at least you’re getting into the groove with Bobby.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I just contacted 3 different grooming places, including where we took Bobby. Had a nice chat with the owner. There is one groomer there. The owner, whom we’ve known for over 10 years, said to keep practicing and learning as the grooming salons are booked for months! Yup! Each place I called was booked until next year, one as far as March!!! Just like the vet crisis it looks like there is a groomer shortage too!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bath day is definitely an event with two dogs vs one dog! LOL! I don’t do everything in one day and Joey is still in the early stages of learning and accepting of the total grooming process but the bath went well enough. He was a bit wiggly but we managed ok. I was able to use a dryer a bit on him. I just used my blow dryer on low as I think our forced air dryer would be too much for him right now. So today it was just baths, drying and some brushing as they had both been brushed and combed yesterday. It works much better for us to do different grooming things in increments. Anyway, pleased that I bathed and dried two poodles today. Definitely double the work! 😉
No picture of Joey as he was too wiggly and I was focused on getting him dry as he was cold. Here’s Bobby before being fully dried.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

We have three dogs: a Chihuahua, a Labrador, and a mini poodle. The poodle is the top dog. She likes to tease the Chihuahua, so I have to correct her for that at least once or twice a day. She also teases the Lab, but I figure the Lab is big enough to handle it. I do step in once in a while when the play gets too rough.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We are keeping “mommy” very busy but because we are so adorably handsome and fun she smiles a lot!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Is Bobby teaching him the head tilt? Looks like it! Soooo cute!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, Bobby told Joey off for the first time.
Bobby has been very patient and has let Joey pretty much jump and play and bite as puppies do. When he’s had enough, Bobby generally walks away. Well, this morning, Joey was his crazy puppy self and Bobby actually likes to relax in the morning. Joey got his first actual reprimand from Bobby, a foot on the floor stomp and a growl. Interesting as it wasn’t a menacing kind of growl. It really seemed to say, “Knock it off.” Joey immediately stopped, laid down with a bit of tummy showing. Things settled immediately. Poor Joey, he’s laying down in the kitchen now as Bobby stopped all the morning crazy puppy fun. Good lesson though as Joey has been pretty crazy with Bobby sometimes.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Back to the toys. I watch Bobby and Joey very carefully with toys and end things quickly if I feel it’s out of control or blatant stealing or someone gets too tough, which isn’t always Bobby.😉 My question today is regarding dogs who play tug together. I know the general signs of mutual play but not necessarily all the small nuances and especially not the nuances of two dogs playing tug. Bobby is not a big tug guy, never has been, at least with humans. Joey LOVES tug and because he is a serious “tug boy” I am definitely working on teaching him the rules and because he’s a pup we don’t play too hard, often or long. Anyway, today they were both wanting a particular toy, a floppy no stuff toy. I was all set to put it away and distract the boys with something else, but decided just carefully to watch. They ended up tugging for a about a minute so not really sure if it was tug or an argument over the toy. It got pretty exciting and I was all set to end it. Then they stopped, Bobby dropped it. They quickly regrouped themselves and immediately came back together to play their favorite game, “bitey face,” which they play many times throughout the day. All is happy and good. Thoughts? I would especially love input from multi dog folks. Should I totally stop this? Should I let them play with supervision and limitations? I don’t want to allow bad behavior but I also hate to spoil the possibility of them being good tug buddies. Could use some help in reading their behavior. Thanks!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Update….Joey just brought a toy to Bobby to initiate tug. He literally tried to stuff it in Bobby’s mouth. So basically Bobby holds it and Joey tugs. Definitely needs to be supervised and limited but it looks like they found a new game. 😉 And now they are resting.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Update….Joey just brought a toy to Bobby to initiate tug. He literally tried to stuff it in Bobby’s mouth. So basically Bobby holds it and Joey tugs.
> View attachment 483501


Very clever, these poodles!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Training is definitely more interesting with two dogs. It has its challenges but all in all, going well. The biggest challenge for us is time. When Bobby was young all the training time was devoted to him. I’m finding Joey just doesn’t get the same amount of one on one time, just like my own kids once the second one was born. I have to be much more intentional. I find times throughout the day when I do separate mini training sessions so we are getting the training but a little different approach. I take advantage of the moments such as when Bobby is out walking with my husband or outside with him. So basically a lot of juggling and a lot of every day life training such as learning the word “back” when I want to close the bathroom door or “Sit” before the food bowl goes down. We have separate walk sessions and Joey is in a puppy class. I also do have at least a couple short training sessions each day with the both of them which I think is going very well. It’s pretty cute to work with both of them at the same time. So while the two dog training is different and more challenging to some extent, I’m finding it’s all about taking advantage of opportunities. 😊

“Sit” and “ Down.”


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

A new 2 dog observation…one becomes doubly tired when it’s cold and rainy and puppy won’t pee outside when asked and adult dog has tummy problems. I was up quite a few times last night. I. Am. Tired. Lol!!!! Not to mention the kitchen floor is doubly wet and messy. Lol!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Spottytoes said:


> Should I totally stop this? Should I let them play with supervision and limitations? I don’t want to allow bad behavior but I also hate to spoil the possibility of them being good tug buddies


Not the same dynamic as you have but I would allow and supervise. Neo is slightly bigger and stronger but you can see that he compensates by allowing Remo to get the upper hand occasionally and I think Remo learns to stand up for himself. 









Videos of YOUR Poodle!


I love Basil’s custom hairstyle! Clean feet take me a long time too. I always do them on their own day for grooming. She’s just fantastic. Lacey normally doesn’t care about other dogs onscreen but she was very interested in Basil.




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

That’s what I’ve been doing. Every once in awhile I have to redirect when they start getting too excited about a toy. I’m getting much better at reading their individual signals and I don’t let things escalate. Our small house makes it very easy to supervise not to mention they like being in the same room with us. 😉
Bobby is very good at handicapping himself so it’s not often I have to intervene.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Today’s two dog household observation:
It doesn’t matter if each dog has the very exact same toy. They each want the toy that the other dog has.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

And then they want their original back again because _it_ must be better lol.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Today’s two dog household observation:
> It doesn’t matter if each dog has the very exact same toy. They each want the toy that the other dog has.


Same as children, right! 😆


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I think we made the right choice of our second dog being a mini poodle. Not the best picture but this definitely is a wonderful way to start the day. Sitting on my chair with my coffee with Bobby in his usual spot beside me and Joey on my lap. Two dogs to warm me up during the cold winter mornings.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I bought some new chew toys for Joey. Lol!!!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

It’s been awhile since I’ve posted specifically about our new two dog life. It’s really going well. It’s a lot of work but we love having two dogs and they continue to get along super well. Bobby continues to be a great big brother. Of course, I have to intervene periodically which, for us, mostly means putting a toy away once in awhile, separating them when they get too excited or some little poodle wants mommy to himself but really, things are going so much better than I could have ever hoped for at this point. 😊

The one observation that I specifically want to share is training. It’s SO interesting to see the difference in each dog. I do some training stuff with them together and some training separately, especially because it’s hard to teach Joey new things with Bobby right there.

They are each just so different. Bobby has been particularly a very easily distracted sort of dog and like I’ve heard about so many poodles, pretty much decides after several repetitions, he’s done. He’s smart but tends to not do things quickly. 😉 He has always always caught on quickly but I had to learn to keep him focused and during classes know when to take a break. Joey is a totally different animal. He is as smart and quick as a whip and is a hard worker. During his second Obedience class last night he worked hard the whole hour. He doesn’t seem to tire of the repetitions. Lots of barky dogs but he remained quite focused. He hardly barked at all. They had barriers between each dog so I did appreciate that. We are back at our favorite training place which I am very happy about. Joey is a pup of course so I had to get his attention regularly but he was with me every time. 😊 He did most excellently in class last night. I think he’s going to be a hard worker and he seems to love to learn. I’ve started teaching him some tricks at home and he’s catching on just like that!😊 He seems to love it!

Poodles are so smart and so fun! 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby is seriously the best “big brother” a baby dog could ever have. Bobby is so patient and such a good teacher. He is truly helping us in the raising up of Joey. They actually were both sleeping in the second picture. Joey woke up when I took the picture.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

That is SO SWEET, I can’t handle the 2nd pic! 💓 Good job Bobby!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

That second photo is the SWEETEST!!!!!!!!!!! Such a good boy, Bobby!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Things such as this happen more often with 2 dogs. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Who done it🤔
🤣😂


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Who done it🤔
> 🤣😂


They both did! 🤣They were playing tug. I didn’t realize the thing ripped until I saw the stuffing explosion.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

When it comes to the beloved bully sticks, which both Joey and Bobby love above any other chew, it’s a great thing to have a Standard and a Mini. I buy the large bags at Costco. Bobby gets the initial stick at 12” then once he chews it to about 6” then Joey 
gets it! 😊 I have a nice little collection of shorter sticks because Joey doesn’t chew them up very fast.😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Two dogs hoping desperately that a morsel will rain down from above.🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Two dogs hoping desperately that a morsel will rain down from above.🤣
> View attachment 486962


I KNOW their hope's came true! 😍


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Just sharing another advantage to having 
two dogs. 😉
Joey has some stubborn baby teeth that are still hanging on, his 4 canines. I talked to the vet and so far they aren’t concerned. We are keeping an eye on things and they will be pulled if necessary. Anyway, I check them daily, and today I noticed one baby canine just hanging loosely. I gently wiggled it but it still was attached. Dang! I called Bobby over and gave them an old, clean towel to tug on and after a bit of tug, which Joey adores and is quite a vigorous tugger, the tooth came out! Yay!!!!
Three more to go but I am much more hopeful now. He hasn’t lost a tooth in the last month so I was starting to feel we may.have to go with the vet pulling them out.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I know this look!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Just sharing another advantage to having
> two dogs. 😉
> Joey has some stubborn baby teeth that are still hanging on, his 4 canines. I talked to the vet and so far they aren’t concerned. We are keeping an eye on things and they will be pulled if necessary. Anyway, I check them daily, and today I noticed one baby canine just hanging loosely. I gently wiggled it but it still was attached. Dang! I called Bobby over and gave them an old, clean towel to tug on and after a bit of tug, which Joey adores and is quite a vigorous tugger, the tooth came out! Yay!!!!
> Three more to go but I am much more hopeful now. He hasn’t lost a tooth in the last month so I was starting to feel we may.have to go with the vet pulling them out.


Tyler lost his last canine a couple of weeks ago. It seemed like the canines were the most stubborn to let go - babies and adult teeth crowded in on each other for a while. FYI - tugging became even more vigorous and vociferous once all baby teeth were gone.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> Bobby is seriously the best “big brother” a baby dog could ever have. Bobby is so patient and such a good teacher. He is truly helping us in the raising up of Joey. They actually were both sleeping in the second picture. Joey woke up when I took the picture.
> View attachment 486427
> 
> View attachment 486426


How does your heart handle this?? It’s too much sweetness. Just unbelievably precious. I’m so glad you have these two boys.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

One of my favorite moments of the day is when the poodle boys walk out together in the morning. 😍

After the initial walking out together then it’s potty and play time. Now that Joey is maturing there is a definite increase in the interest in each other’s pee and poop.😳🤣 I didn’t have to manage such a thing with only one dog.😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I do have Bobby and Joey eat their meals in separate rooms because they distract each other so much and they both think the other has the best food. However, the ability to lick a spoon clean together or to eat treats out of my hand at the same time just makes my heart swell. 
They really do love each other. 😍


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We’re getting better at training things at the same time. I still do some things separately of course. Some things are just too hard with both of them and I think it’s important that Bobby and Joey don’t do everything together anyway. And they are in two different places training wise. I do a lot more trick training with Joey. Anyway….

Today we worked on the simultaneous “Pound It.” This will really impress the grandkids. 😉

I was thrilled today as we did a 10 minute, side by side “Down Stay.” Joey needed a couple little reminders but he really did a most excellent job and pretty much held it for the full 10 minutes. No treats were given until the end. I am quite proud of my poodle boys. 😍


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I love how they mirror each other--it's such a great sign of comfort and ease. You hit the jackpot with these two!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Liz said:


> I love how they mirror each other--it's such a great sign of comfort and ease. You hit the jackpot with these two!


I agree, we definitely hit the jackpot. 😍
We researched and talked for a year before we decided on a mini puppy. Joey really is the perfect fit for Bobby and for us. I don’t think we could have done any better.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

In our little training session today we added a new double poodle trick, the simultaneous spin. It’s pretty hard to get a picture of that as I’m directing them but they can now do it and it’s SO adorable! It’s just one spin around but I’m quite pleased at this new accomplishment. They get pretty silly when I work with them at the same time but we are making steady progress. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I didn’t realize until today just how comforting my poodle boys really are! We call Joey our “Little Biscuit” because of his creamy fluff with a touch of light beige or I guess one would say apricot. Anyway, he just reminds us if a lightly browned freshly baked biscuit. I’ve always called Bobby my “Blankie Dog” because he’s like a lucious fleece blanket. A warm biscuit and a soft warm blanket…ultimate in comfort! 
🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Sharing their brotherly love today.😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Two poodles makes for double the fun! 
Bobby sneakily found the bag and Joey joined in on the ripping fun!









Then the game turned into a game of tug with the bag handle. Such creative poodle boys. Good fun was had by the poodles and of course, I had the 
“fun” of cleaning up!🤣


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I think I hear “Daddy.”


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Joey is such a special little boy. Love, love, love seeing Bobby love on his baby bubba. 

For folks who have never had poodles, it's hard to explain the heart-pull that happens with one and is magnified with more than one. Bobby and Joey are a perfect illustration of why poodle folk keep doing poodles. ❤🐩❤🐩❤🐩❤


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We love having two dogs! Yes, it is more work but we can’t imagine having only one dog now. Six months ago it felt overwhelming and there was so much to learn and now it just all feels so normal and so right. 😊

Morning coffee time is the best! Both poodle boys now snuggle next to me every morning for coffee time! Joey is on my lap and Bobby is snuggled next to me. ❤
We are watching television.😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby bath day has always been a little crazy because I have gated Joey in another room so he doesn’t get in the way but he would do a lot of barking. So today, I decided to try gating him in the hallway and letting him watch. Things were much, much calmer. Another two dog thing that we figured out.😉 I sure do love baby gates! 😁 They are such a help when managing more than one dog. Poodles really do have FOMO! 🤣


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

So after Bobby’s bath he had to go out and zoom…of course, to be expected after a bath.
All is good! 😊








But of course, Joey then needed to go out and of course, Bobby wanted to go out again and they just had to run and of course it was muddy because we had a wet snowfall which all melted and of course, their favorite “race track” is very muddy and of course their feet were then extremely muddy. So, of course, Bobby went back into the tub and Joey went right after for some poodle “feet” washing. 🤪

My husband is now putting a temporary fence around the “race track.” 😉

Joey’s feet all looked like this and Bobby’s were worse.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Yup - Tyler and I zoomed in the back yard today, muddy feet be damned. The plan to bathe Tyler before his Nut Job ran head long into our need to run, run, run through the melting snow and newly revealed mud. 

Spring has Sprung. 
The grass has ris.
My white/cream poodle is beige.
It is what it is.

🤣🐩🤣


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Joey is trying so hard to get Bobby to play this morning.🤣He kept shoving the “bone” towards Bobby to get him interested. Bobby is extra tired because two of our grandkids were over all weekend which poops Bobby out. Joey finally gave up.😉
Even “mommy” can’t help you, Joey.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Another two dog observation….the back yard will never be the same. Well, maybe when they are old and are unable to race around and around and around every day. 😆 Two dogs are definitely harder on the yard than one. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

So, Joey overcame a little issue today with my training, practice and I think, Bobby’s help as well. I really do love having two dogs. 😍Joey really looks up to Bobby, and not just because Bobby is bigger and Joey literally needs to look up.😉 The issue, which I never quite understood, is that he absolutely would not go down the two stairs that go out from the kitchen, to the entry to back yard. It’s a small area and the tile is black so I think it could have been a depth perception issue? Maybe it looks like a big black hole to a small dog. That’s my theory anyway. He has no problem navigating other stairs so far. He’s always been very confident navigating spaces, heights, etc. Ever since he was a little pup I just carried him out. During the early weeks I carried him in and out to protect his joints and then he progressed to going inside with no problem. Even with treats and encouragement I just couldn’t get him to navigate those two stairs to go out. He was seriously scared of them. He wouldn’t even follow Bobby. 
So….today was the day I decided to really focus on this little issue. I really wanted him to make the decision but today, “mommy” decided the time had come and made the decision and gently nudged him. There were some nice roast beef chucks waiting. He had no problem with the gentle nudge and as I knew, he was very capable. So after about 15 rounds of practice with Bobby “helping” and lots of little roast beef chunks, I can proudly say, Joey can navigate the “scary” stairs all by himself!😊 And Bobby was very happy with all of that yummy roast beef for just going up and down those stairs.😉


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I haven't researched dog vision online since last July but this is what I found then.

Just looked this up
Dogs would see a rainbow as dark yellow (sort of brownish), light yellow, gray, light blue and dark blue. Dogs don't see red, purple (violet), or orange as we do. So, while it is established that dogs see shades of yellow, blue and gray, if a dog were to look at a uniform that is red or green it would appear as faded brownish, gray or indistinct. See the color chart below for an approximate idea of what colors dogs see best.











*Color Improves Agility: *Dogs do better at agility training when the weave poles, tunnels, jumps and boards are painted in colors they can easily discern.

*Nearsighted:* Dogs see 20/75, which makes them quite nearsighted.

*Best Dog Toy Color: *Based on what we know about dogs’ color vision, the best color for dog toys is blue.













Left: Human view of a dog with a orange, red, and yellow rope in his mouth. Right: The same scene through canine eyes, as interpreted through the Dog Vision Image Processing Tool.












_Left: Human view of a blue and red tennis ball sitting in the green grass. Right: The same tennis ball through canine eyes, as interpreted through the Dog Vision Image Processing Tool. This helps show dogs are better able to distinguish blues than reds._


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Interesting, for sure! Thanks for sharing that. I definitely think it was a visual thing that he needed to overcome. I really think the black tile must have looked like a big dark hole to him.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Well…our dear little Joey has absolutely no fear of the steps now! Now we have a new training goal as now I have to teach him to not bound out the door! 😆 We could always count on him to just wait by the steps if needed as we go in and out. He’s pretty good at “Waits” and “Stays” though so I don’t think it will be too big of a hurdle. We will just have to remember to tell him.😉 Bobby is very polite going out the door so at least Joey has a good role model.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

They wrestle several times a day every single day. 😊


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Oh dear - poor Bobby. But me thinks there's bunches of poodle-love between the two of them happening here.

Bubba Ty has become a nose-poking/leg humping/shark biting/blanket digging brat interspersed with a green ball chasing/lap-snuggling/cuddly hug-bunny in the past two weeks. But he's never, ever cranky about anything, so it's darned near impossible for me to get upset at the nose-poking/leg humping/shark biting/blanket digging goof. Redirection always works for this boy 'cus he's such a happy guy. 

❤🐩❤ to Bobby and Joey.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Miki said:


> Oh dear - poor Bobby. But me thinks there's bunches of poodle-love between the two of them happening here.
> 
> Bubba Ty has become a nose-poking/leg humping/shark biting/blanket digging brat interspersed with a green ball chasing/lap-snuggling/cuddly hug-bunny in the past two weeks. But he's never, ever cranky about anything, so it's darned near impossible for me to get upset at the nose-poking/leg humping/shark biting/blanket digging goof. Redirection always works for this boy 'cus he's such a happy guy.
> 
> ❤🐩❤ to Bobby and Joey.


There really is a ton of love between Bobby and Joey. Joey can be pretty rough and Bobby does, with amazing restraint, dish it back.They both seem to abide by their doggy rules exceptionally well. Bobby has the size advantage but he is so incredibly patient and aware of Joey’s size and abilities. When he’s tired of Joey he just walks away. I’ve sometimes wondered if Bobby thinks Joey is still a puppy because Joey so much smaller. His patience with Joey astounds me. There is always give and take though and the only reason I ever have to make them take a break is for the sake of my house due to escalating exuberance. 😉 They truly love each other. They sleep separately at night and they are just thrilled to see each other in the morning.😍

I did chuckle as you described Tyler. I’m sure Joey would be a very silly and crazy guy without Bobby’s help. 😉


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Haha! As they should 😍


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

One of the things that I always wanted to do and envisioned my self hopefully doing is walking two dogs. We have been practicing a lot and while there is always more to learn and improvement to be had we are getting it down pretty good! I’m very proud of my poodle boys when we are out and about. It’s not perfect walking by any means but it’s all very manageable and both of the boys listen fairly well. The walks, so far, are pleasant for all.😊


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Congratulations to all! Looks fun!

They remind me of Tucker and Sully (both RIP), aka The Sniff Brothers. Although they weren't together that long (not quite 2 years), they created a bond that totally worked for all of us. Like Bobby, Tucker was very tolerant of Sully's, um, confidence. Miss those Boyz ....


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

There are some days that I still can’t believe how we hit the jackpot when it comes to how well these two get along. 😍 We seriously couldn’t have asked for a more perfect match. 

They just got back from playing outdoors and here they are drinking water together. I love how Bobby looks like he’s giving Joey an ear hug! ❤🤣









After that it was time for the daily wrestle… With butts in the air it’s game on!!!!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Bobby and Joey are adorable! It's wonderful that they truly enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

While we have the two dog walking thing down fairly well, tonight was quite the adventure.! Navigating certain things can hard enough with one dog, especially during the training period but walking with two dogs, especially young ones, can become quite the adventure! Tonight was extra adventuresome as we navigated the following: extra garbage (there seems to be an awful if it lately), the usual poop that people don’t pick up😡, 3 dead rodents, 2 live squirrels who decided to play chase by us, a group of teens who literally were pointing at Joey and laughing (oh well…I just smiled), a person who said my dogs were beautiful, Bobby pooping grass that I had to help
with( he did the circle dance and we got a little tangled), Joey’s clip detaching from his harness (His recall was excellent thank goodness) and of course the usual sniffing, peeing, cars, pooping and passing people and dogs (which they are both quite good with). Whew!!!! We managed pretty well considering. Needless to say, there was a lot of me saying , “Leave it,” during tonight’s walk. Way more than usual. Walking two dogs is more adventurous than walking one, for sure! 😉🤣


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

It’s cold and rainy outside….time to snuggle.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

This is a two dog observation but it also has to do with having a large dog and a small dog. All the toys in our house are large enough to not be a choking danger to Bobby. Joey handles them just fine for the most part. It’s all he knows and he loves the big boy toys. The ones he can’t handle he just leaves alone. I try to get toys that work for both of them. I did recently decide to buy some small squeaky Kong brand balls. He just loves them so much! 😍 They are perfectly Joey size. He loves fetch and he loves to lay down with them and make them constantly squeak. I bring them out when my husband takes Bobby for a walk. They are then safely tucked away until next time. 😊


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

We have the same dilemma. I love seeing Bobby and Joey together. You hit the jackpot. They seem as close as our Luca and Matteo. It is really touching seeing the bond between the two. The similarities surpass the differences.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I know I post a lot of sleeping pictures but this one just melts my heart.❤❤❤


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Melts my heart, too!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

We love pictures! 💞


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This evening's got me teary-eyed, it's so loving and sweet.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

So here’s a little two dog tip. As dog owners do, I always try to get both poodle boys to get a good pee in before we leave them home for any length of time, I always feel better when we leave the dogs home with empty bladders.😁. It’s easy to get one dog to pee when you want but a bit more tricky to get both to pee right when you want them to, especially when you’re in a hurry, the little one is so easily distracted and also has an amazing bladder. What does one do when you need them to hurry it up? One waits for the big poodle to pee then one just picks up and carries the little poodle to the big dog pee spot and low and behold, the little dog pees! Works every
time! 🤣😁
Just another reason I’m glad our second dog is a mini poodle. 😊


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Weirdly our two dog pee prompting is opposite. The little guy has a smaller bladder and always has to go immediately and is not particular about what surface he is standing on or whether there is a tree, street pole, hydrant or vertical surface. So Scribble pees first and I hold him so that Blueberry can go without distraction. Scribble seems like he will be bigger than Blueberry (and Blueberry is big, but not huge, for a mini) so I am trying to work on neither being distracted but always when we have to leave everything in the world Must Be Investigated.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Two dogs at a new play space definitely have more fun!!!! We brought Bobby to this SniffSpot last year and while it was fun he really didn’t get excited or want to play much. It ended up being a good place to train. Basically, he just wanted to stay by us, which was fine. We/he still had a lovely time.

Fast forward to this year, today, with Joey and Bobby and their first SniffSpot adventure together. Bobby was a totally different dog! They played hard, ran hard and explored! They were a team! They loved it and had a blast. It really has been such a joy to watch the two of them play this past year. Bobby was great and would have continued to thrive as an only dog but having Joey has really brought out something special in Bobby. They are a joy together.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Who's faster?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Hands down, Joey is faster. He’s quick and agile and maneuvers corners, etc way quicker than Bobby. Joey has more stamina too. 
Bobby uses his head though and anticipates Joey’s moves. Bobby is fast, just not as fast as Joey. 😉Watching them play and run is like watching a sporting event. 😁


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

So great to read about these two loved up dogs.

I had 2 female dogs for years. The collie was very much in charge and the labrador (18 months older) gently gave way every time. We still have the gentle labrador and she has been a fantastic role model for Rusty.

Two dogs work well imo. I think they get so much from the company of another canine in the house.

That said I will very likely just be a one dog house hold once 13 year old Jojo labrador goes.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We do love them very much. It’s been a fun journey. 😊 I think it would have been more difficult for us to have two dogs when we were younger, ( at least poodles anyway) and raising kids but this is the perfect time for us now. This is the first time for us having two dogs which is why I started this thread. We’ve learned a lot but I do have to say, the relationship between Bobby and Joey has been very easy as they bonded so quickly. They seem to compliment each other in so many ways. Bobby helped us raise Joey in so many ways too so Joey was really a pretty easy puppy. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I get such a kick out of how these two do so many things the same. 😍


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Joey is still wondering when he will get big like brother Bobby! He obviously admires him, so he probably figures it's best to mimic him😍!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

This is so wonderful. It makes me want to...

...must resist 2nd Poodle temptation.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Sometimes 2 dogs is just a circus. 🤣
The grandkids have been spending a lot of time with us this week including overnights. Well, Bobby just gets beside himself sometimes. He can hardly contain himself because he loves the kids so much. Joey does too but he’s more polite and he’s little.😉 We are taking the kids to a county fair today and bringing the poodle boys to doggie daycare. Just going to daycare is an exciting event let alone pairing it with the kids. Bobby knows his daycare collar so he knows exactly where he is going. Just getting us all out the door was quite the circus. There was a lot of bouncing and jumping happening. 🤪 Exciting events are definitely more “exciting “ with two bouncy poodles. 🤣


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I have two totally pooped, tuckered out, sleeping poodles snuggled next to me and on me. They had fun at daycare and us humans had fun at the fair. There was a dog performance show that we watched. Lots of tricks type of show. Totally fun and most of the dogs were poodles! 😍 Perhaps my two are dreaming that they can be in a show doing daring doggie tricks too! 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, Bobby totally told off Joey today. My poodle boys play every day. They run and chase, wrestle and play tug every, single day. Bobby is so amazingly patient with Joey, who can be quite rough sometimes. I rarely need to intervene in their play though. 

Today, for the the very first time, Bobby growled and snapped at Joey with his teeth fully bared. It was appropriate, quick and Joey backed off immediately, as he should. I didn’t need to say a thing. They stopped playing. Joey totally deserved it. I think it was actually good for Joey as he does needle Bobby quite a bit but Bobby is just such a good sport. I’m sure Joey learned today that there actually is a limit. Today, Bobby had had enough. I’m sure, however, that they will soon be back to their games like usual. 😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

He'll probably need to be told a couple more times. Hopefully just words!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Yup…it’s a lovely thing to have two dogs.
Having morning coffee with my poodles boys next to me is one of the highlights of my day. They are both squished on the chair with me.❤
Warm, curly, snuggly poodles and coffee…it’s a great way to start my morning.😍








It’s been a year since we have had Joey. I was so worried at this time last year but this past year has been better than I could have ever imagined. Bobby has been an amazing “big brother” and mentor. Joey and Bobby get along so well too. Like any relationship, human and/or animal, although I think dogs are way easier😉, there are things to navigate but these two dogs have been pretty easy as they bonded quickly and they have such good natures. I’ve learned so much more about dogs this past year. It’s been a great “two dog” year! I love having two dogs. 😍


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

It has been a wonderful two dog year and the issues that have come up have been fairly easily dealt with since the poodle boys get a long so well.

As Joey is maturing into an adult dog we have been dealing a little bit more with resource guarding. It’s like Joey is more serious. They both do it but Joey is more snarky about it. Bobby manipulates and uses his body. They both try to steal from one another. They are so smart too so it’s quite intriguing actually. We step in when needed, of course. We don’t let things escalate and watch and manage carefully. If things don’t resolve quickly we just put the valued item away or put each dog in a different area depending upon the item. No resource guarding problem with us. It’s just between the 2 of them. They have never had a fight and I never want them to fight so really work hard to prevent that. We are dealing with it ok, I think. I’m just sort of bummed. They are like little kids and they want what the other has even if it’s the same, exact thing. We have to be more careful about high value items such as favorite chews and toys than we used to be. Nothing else has changed. They love each other and play daily but it does make me a little sad. I also know they are just being dogs. It’s always been something we have had to manage to some degree. I’ve tried really hard to be proactive throughout the year. I’ve just noticed it’s increased a bit since Joey is maturing. Joey is a scrappy and vocal little poodle… lots of dog in his little poodle body.
And to think I was actually worried Bobby would be too much for him.🤣😉

Would love some ideas, encouragement or shared experiences. I started this thread for this very reason. To share the two dog life…the joy of it but also the challenges.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> It has been a wonderful two dog year and the issues that have come up have been fairly easily dealt with since the poodle boys get a long so well.
> 
> As Joey is maturing into an adult dog we have been dealing a little bit more with resource guarding. It’s like Joey is more serious. They both do it but Joey is more snarky about it. Bobby manipulates and uses his body. They both try to steal from one another. They are so smart too so it’s quite intriguing actually. We step in when needed, of course. We don’t let things escalate and watch and manage carefully. If things don’t resolve quickly we just put the valued item away or put each dog in a different area depending upon the item. No resource guarding problem with us. It’s just between the 2 of them. They have never had a fight and I never want them to fight so really work hard to prevent that. We are dealing with it ok, I think. I’m just sort of bummed. They are like little kids and they want what the other has even if it’s the same, exact thing. We have to be more careful about high value items such as favorite chews and toys than we used to be. Nothing else has changed. They love each other and play daily but it does make me a little sad. I also know they are just being dogs. It’s always been something we have had to manage to some degree. I’ve tried really hard to be proactive throughout the year. I’ve just noticed it’s increased a bit since Joey is maturing. Joey is a scrappy and vocal little poodle… lots of dog in his little poodle body.
> And to think I was actually worried Bobby would be too much for him.🤣😉
> ...


I don't have any experience with having two dogs. But if it were me, I'd likely just completely avoid high value items unless they're already separated. I would rather manage and be two steps ahead if possible than have to intervene once an issue has arisen. I think it's fair to feel sad in our human experience, but as you've said they are dogs and they're never going to operate as humans do. It sounds like you've got a good idea about what items they develop the insecurity around. I wouldn't set those items out at all unless they have their own separate space first.

_Edited to add_ Upon pondering this further, a lot of people struggle to operate in a way that demonstrates graceful acceptance and sharing, right? 😏 I mean, we all have our days where we want what we want. So. All the more reason to just accept that your boys need their own space when they have their special items.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> It has been a wonderful two dog year and the issues that have come up have been fairly easily dealt with since the poodle boys get a long so well.
> 
> As Joey is maturing into an adult dog we have been dealing a little bit more with resource guarding. It’s like Joey is more serious. They both do it but Joey is more snarky about it. Bobby manipulates and uses his body. They both try to steal from one another. They are so smart too so it’s quite intriguing actually. We step in when needed, of course. We don’t let things escalate and watch and manage carefully. If things don’t resolve quickly we just put the valued item away or put each dog in a different area depending upon the item. No resource guarding problem with us. It’s just between the 2 of them. They have never had a fight and I never want them to fight so really work hard to prevent that. We are dealing with it ok, I think. I’m just sort of bummed. They are like little kids and they want what the other has even if it’s the same, exact thing. We have to be more careful about high value items such as favorite chews and toys than we used to be. Nothing else has changed. They love each other and play daily but it does make me a little sad. I also know they are just being dogs. It’s always been something we have had to manage to some degree. I’ve tried really hard to be proactive throughout the year. I’ve just noticed it’s increased a bit since Joey is maturing. Joey is a scrappy and vocal little poodle… lots of dog in his little poodle body.
> And to think I was actually worried Bobby would be too much for him.🤣😉
> ...


I had a 20 lb dog (f) with a 50 (m), 70(f), and 90 (m) lb dog. The 20 lb dog and 90 lb dog were also terriers. My little dog was scrappy and snarky, as she needed to be with all the giants in her house. She couldn’t physically take a bone, but she could (and often did) outsmart the big dogs with a diversion so she could snatch the bones they had been chewing on and then she would defend them. There were stiff bodied growls and very defensive behavior, but we did not intervene. They worked it out amongst themselves very well, and none ever resource guarded from people or guarded anything other than bones/toys. Did she “get away” with more because she was little? Absolutely! And it worked for our household. The big dogs respected her and her space. It was not a constant thing, so no daily growling or possessiveness. There was always plenty of treats/bones/toys to go around, and sometimes it looked like musical chairs. If it hadn’t worked out, if my big, dumb terrier had been a big, possessive terrier, would would have taken a different approach.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Starla said:


> I had a 20 lb dog (f) with a 50 (m), 70(f), and 90 (m) lb dog. The 20 lb dog and 90 lb dog were also terriers. My little dog was scrappy and snarky, as she needed to be with all the giants in her house. She couldn’t physically take a bone, but she could (and often did) outsmart the big dogs with a diversion so she could snatch the bones they had been chewing on and then she would defend them. There were stiff bodied growls and very defensive behavior, but we did not intervene. They worked it out amongst themselves very well, and none ever resource guarded from people or guarded anything other than bones/toys. Did she “get away” with more because she was little? Absolutely! And it worked for our household. The big dogs respected her and her space. It was not a constant thing, so no daily growling or possessiveness. There was always plenty of treats/bones/toys to go around, and sometimes it looked like musical chairs. If it hadn’t worked out, if my big, dumb terrier had been a big, possessive terrier, would would have taken a different approach.


Yes!!! It’s exactly like musical chairs!🤣 I pretty much have a handle on what needs more management and we do offer those things separately. It’s not a huge, daily, out of control issue at all. I can read the poodle boys well so while I generally let them work things out I immediately intervene if it looks like it could, at all, possibly turn into something. It’s a balancing act. And there are those things that seem to be no issue one day then the next day, for whatever reason that only makes sense to the dogs, they become high value. Dogs…😉 Just like kids.

The hardest part is that when I offer high value things separately they still want to be in the same room. Silly poodle boys. I give them each a bully stick and they both can’t concentrate on their own stick because they are so concerned about the other. They eventually settle most of the time though and chew on their own but my, oh my…the finagling
that I sometimes have to do.🤣 If they can’t settle I just put the items away until
next time. 😉

Not the best picture here but this is a picture of them eating treats out of my hand at the same time…never an issue. It’s definitely a favorite toy and high value chew issue. I appreciate your response, a lot, Starla. It was a good description of our household. Bobby gives Joey a lot of leeway and sometimes I think it goes to Joey’s little poodle head🤣 but after reading your response I think as long as we keep doing what we are doing we will
be fine. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby was gone all day so he is pooped and Joey missed him. They really do love each other. ❤ It’s moments like this that melt my heart. ❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

💕❤Big brother 💕❤


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Such love .... You are 2x Blessed, as are your poo Boyz. ❤🐩❤


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Two poodles peeking out the window makes us smile every time! ❤

Not the best picture as it’s dark outside.

We have kept Joey and Bobby separate when we are gone but we felt at this point that they can now be in the same room and they have been doing great. So now when we come home this is what we see peeking out the window.❤😊


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Your pictures really make me smile. And, I absolutely adore Bobby and Joey.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Great shot, made me giggle.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Spottytoes said:


> Two poodles peeking out the window makes us smile every time! ❤
> 
> Not the best picture as it’s dark outside.
> 
> ...


Two angels, aware ❤❤.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Sigh….FOMO. Yes, FOMO is definitely a problem sometimes with Joey and Bobby. I know I addressed this earlier in this thread. I guess this would be a little update. I just wish the FOMO wasn’t such a deal with them. I wish I could just give them something and they would be happy in separate spaces. I’ve tried but they just both get too anxious and can’t focus on what they have. It’s always about what the other has.🤪🤣 I have heard FOMO is a poodle problem.😉

Bobby and Joey can do pretty much anything together including eating together out of my hand. Toys can sometimes be a problem but the main exceptions to their togetherness is eating meals and chewing high value chews such as bully sticks.
I have to feed meals separately due to different kibbles but they actually can do one meal together as Bobby can eat one meal a day of regular kibble rather than his prescription. Of course they each worry that the other has something better even though it’s the same exact food. They get so worried they are missing out that they switch bowls probably at least 10 times but it does work out, no guarding issues, and they each are satisfied. It’s just the morning “game” of
musical bowls. 😉

High value chews definitely create issues. It is the one thing that creates resource guarding, with Joey in particular. They each want what the other wants in the worst way but neither will chew in separate spaces due to the FOMO. Such silly dogs. So how do we solve this? I sit on the couch and Joey chews in my lap and Bobby chews on the
floor. 🤣 I think I should just get something to chew too!🤣 They periodically have to be reminded not to try to steal but he at least they listen pretty well. As soon as they start eyeballing the other I remind them. So with close supervision, it works.😊 Joey is a huge chewer and mostly chews on chew toys and Bobby isn’t generally interested in those so not a problem. I don’t give bully sticks often as it does trigger poop problems with Bobby. I have to be ultra careful with what he chews due to his gut issues.

If a toy becomes a problem I distract them with something else and put the problem toy away for another time. It works well and I never let it escalate.

So that’s the FOMO update in our two poodle dog household, 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I know I posted these in my other picture thread but I decided these pictures need to be in this thread because it represents the two dog life. 😊Anything I make needs to be 
doubled! 😉


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I just love those coats so much!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

So when we leave we have been, for the past 3 months or so, leaving Bobby and Joey in “their” bedroom together and it works beautifully. Bobby has been doing that for the last 3 years so never an issue for him when alone or with Joey. Tonight, we needed to leave Joey alone so I put him in the bedroom. Oh, my! He was not a happy poodle. He was distraught. I think he missed Bobby being in there with him as that is his association when it comes to that bedroom. I decided at the last minute to put him in the kitchen like he had been doing for pretty much a year. Not a peep. All was good. Interesting the connections they make. The bedroom in Joey’s eyes is meant for two dogs. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Mommy is sick with one of those bugs we are always hearing about. We think some good snuggle time will help her get better. Two dogs makes for double the snuggles.


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear you are sick, but with that crew you are in good paws!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Get well soon!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Hope you feel better soon and glad you have your lovely poodles to comfort you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What lovely nurses you have! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Isn't amazing how they seem to know? Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I'm sure that snuggling with Bobby and Joey is good medicine. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I tested positive for Covid for the first time this afternoon.😜 After all this time, working with the public at the library and many negative tests, I was beginning to think I could be immune. I guess not! 😉


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope you're feeling ok. You seem to be keeping your sense of humor, so I hope it passes uneventfully.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks! I woke up quite sick yesterday and tested negative but thought I should test again today. While I don’t feel good and spent most of the day resting I do feel better than yesterday. Must be my poodle therapy.😍


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> I tested positive for Covid for the first this
> afternoon.😜 After all this time, working with the public at the library and many negative tests, I was beginning to think I could be immune. I guess not! 😉


Oh no! Hope you pass gently and easily through this nastiness, with plenty of Vitamin P[oodle] to help. 

My sister and her DH both tested positive the second day of their vacation in Mexico. They think he picked it up in Minneapolis while donating platelets a few days before they left, so it's pretty clear it's traveling through the Cities right now. Like you (and me!), they had been able to dodge the bullet. But their vacation was spent isolating in their hotel room. ☹

They were fortunate their symptoms were relatively mild, mostly fatigue and general funkiness, in all likelihood due to being up to date on boosters, etc. 🤞 crossed you have a similarly mild time of it. 🤗

Ty 🐩 sends pawsitive thoughts and best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

My symptoms were so mild, I wouldn't had known I had it if our travel didn't require a test. I know there's members who weren't as lucky. Hopefully you got the lite version.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Get well quickly 🙏!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope this will be mild and that you're feeling better soon!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Take it easy - most people I know got over the worst of the symptoms quite quickly but found it took several weeks before they felt anything like normal.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> Mommy is sick with one of those bugs we are always hearing about. We think some good snuggle time will help her get better. Two dogs makes for double the snuggles.
> View attachment 501152


I think this is how people got the idea of those weighted blankets. Thankfully poodles come with warmth and kisses, so they're just the thing for helping you feel better!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I just had it and even with vaccines it was awful for me this time (last year I barely had symptoms!). Beau was such a good baby, he just slept with me for 18 hours of the day and didn’t complain once. Poodles are the best 😍. Enjoy all the cuddles!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Doing better but based on what others have said, I’m preparing for myself to not be fully recovered for a bit yet. I do get tired very, very easily. I’m taking it slowly and not plowing through. My husband had it too. He got it a couple days before I did. His was more like a bad cold. It hit me hard and fast but that phase is passed. As a person who is prone to bronchitis and has asthma, although not severe, I’m trying really hard to take care of myself and rest a lot. So far, the coughing is quite minimal. I do hope it remains that way.

Poodles can only take so much though.😉 They’ve been great “snuggle buddies” but during the early evening they ramp up. I’m sure it’s due to lack of exercise as not only do we have Covid but the weather has been not so nice. Bobby has been just a bit on the naughty
side. 😉🤣 We’ll get back on track though. 
I am so grateful for my poodle boys. 😍


----------

